# your fish



## munky2000r (Sep 15, 2003)

s_c, were your fish together since they were young or at what size were they introduced to each other?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Unfortunately they we small… My S.Maculatus breeding colony was purchased February 2002 at about nickel size… I purchased 12 and now have 9…I lost 2 to aggression and natural selection… I also lost one to my Ex girlfriend…But the 9 that remain get along pretty well together


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

What did she do?? I lost all my coldwater fish when i left my mrs 2look after them for a week!!


----------

